# Pain in butt



## jmiller9427 (Dec 15, 2015)

I need the I10 dx code for pain in butt.  I'm sure that i'm not the only one who has had this delema.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 15, 2015)

Pain in Anus maps to K62.89

Pain NOS R52


----------



## jmiller9427 (Dec 23, 2015)

would either code fit if the pain is in the gluteal muscle pain?


----------



## Sarah Ann (Dec 24, 2015)

Can you use M791 (myalgia)?  I've used that for buttock(s) pain, I can't remember if I-9 had something more specific.

There could be other opinions on this matter as well.


----------



## chaimz (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm on this particular Dx right now with a progress note - "Pain in Right Gluteal Region".  

K62.89  specifies anus/rectum, M53.3 specifies sacral and coccyx. Gluteus Maximus are a group of muscles. Myalgia is pain in muscles, and since your Dr. states "Butt" that is less specific than "Gluteus Maximus". It could refer to the fleshy parts of the buttocks.

Therefore R52 would be the most appropriate code.


----------



## chembree (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheryl O. said:


> Can you use M791 (myalgia)?  I've used that for buttock(s) pain, I can't remember if I-9 had something more specific.
> 
> There could be other opinions on this matter as well.





I agree with M79.1

Myalgia = muscle pain
Gluteous maximus is a muscle

buttocks
 [but´oks] 
Formed by the gluteal muscles on the lower part of the back.


----------

